# What is this? Shaking?



## Zerbe2cute

I got my hedgie around Christmas. He was rather friendly, would uncurl quickly and seemed to like to explore and chill with you. He had to be treated for a respiratory infection when I got him home, but that seemed to go easy. He liked the liquid antibiotic and would gobble up the meal worm treats he was given. 

He started quilling about 3-4 weeks after I got him home. His personality changed and he wouldn't uncurl and never seems to want to explore. I gave his moisturizing baths to ease the quilling and soften his dry flaky skin. I'd put him in the play area I made and he would just stay there, in what ever position he set him down in. 

Around this same time (3 weeks after he came home) I noticed that he seems "unsteady" or "shaky" on his feet. I got some video of it today. I never see him walking around, just evidence he was--like a dirty wheel (Carolina storm) live worms gone and food/water diminished. He seems to have an appropriate appetite. 

Any idea what the "shaking" is? When I try to search for it the only thing that comes up is "wobbly hedgehog syndrome" which I don't think he has. 

He a baby when I got him 6 weeks? I think. So he's about 4 mo old. 

I would greatly appreciate any insight to this. Or anything I can do differently. 

So, it doesn't seem to be allowing me to attach the video ?


----------



## Zerbe2cute

*Links to videos of the "Shaking"*


----------



## Heggielover

Hedgehogs hide illness very well so the fact that he is shaking seems to be a bad sign to me. I would recommend a vet visit. Even though he is still eating and drinking his health could decline very quickly if you don't get it checked and the next day or so. Sorry I don't k ow more about the shaking itself. Best of luck!


----------



## Alcole6185

I would suggest a vet visit. My guy does this a bit in his cage and he's been to the vet quite a lot and been 100% up to snuff. He usually does it upon waking up for the evening and stretching. However it could be something much worse so I would definitely see the vet get them checked out and bring the videos so they can see and might have some idea of what's going on. It isn't abnormal at least for my guy but he's a grumpster so I wouldn't use him as a normal one haha. Best of luck keep us updated!


----------



## nikki

What is the temperature in his cage and do you have a lighting schedule for him? Shaking and wobbling can be signs or being to cold.


----------



## jamandbiscuits16

Unfortunately, this is one of the earliest signs of wobbly hedgehog syndrome (WHS). Hopefully that's not the case, but it is what first came to mind for me. It's particularly prevalent at 5-6 months of age.

Definitely DEFINITELY get the little guy to a vet ASAP. And if it does turn out to be WHS, contact your breeder and let them know immediately! This is a potential genetic problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerbe2cute

He has a heater under his cage under his hide-hole and I have a thermeter on the top of the blanket. It stays around low 80's. 

He isn't currently on a "specific" light schedule as he is near a window and in a room that we have the light on for most of the day and into the night--easily around the recommended 12-14 hr light schedule (home office). 

Where his cage sits was getting heat from the vent on the winter schedule, but now that it's warmer and the AC is on already (I live in AZ), I have been covering his pen w the lid and a towel to block the cool air. We will be looking for a better place for his pen.

I thought it was because he was cold, but he's been doing this for awhile. He seems especially "wobbly" when he first gets up. He is less "explore-y" and less friendly than he was when he first came home. He used to uncurl easily and now doesn't.


----------



## Zerbe2cute

This is what I was afraid of--wobbly hedgehog syndrome--and the only thing I could find online when searching. He is around 4-5 mo of age. 

I sent the video to the breeder and asked if she had any idea. It seems that once he starts moving he is ok, but he will stay "frozen" or doing that weird shaking for a long time. I usually put him back in his pen before he stops. 

The breeder got back to me and said she thought it was "fear" and said this is also typical for his age. 

Has anyone else heard of this? Or seen this type of behavior with "fear"?


----------



## Matvei

It sounds like both your heating and lighting setup are inadequate and this could be causing problems.
Get a thermostat controlled CHE setup and a light on a timer and see if he improves.
Low 80s...depending on what that means it could be a bit hot.


----------



## jamandbiscuits16

Zerbe2cute said:


> This is what I was afraid of--wobbly hedgehog syndrome--and the only thing I could find online when searching. He is around 4-5 mo of age.
> 
> I sent the video to the breeder and asked if she had any idea. It seems that once he starts moving he is ok, but he will stay "frozen" or doing that weird shaking for a long time. I usually put him back in his pen before he stops.
> 
> The breeder got back to me and said she thought it was "fear" and said this is also typical for his age.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this? Or seen this type of behavior with "fear"?


There is a subtopic specifically for WHS. I would go in there and see what other people have experienced with the disease/watch their videos.

Never heard of fear causing them to shake, but I suppose it's possible!

Wishing the best for you and the little guy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draenog

Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome is a very rare disease which gets misdiagnosed all the time. Wobbliness is one of the first signs of a sick hedgehog in general - however, many people, including vets are too eager to name WHS as soon as a hedgehog starts shaking. Hedgehogs can get wobbly if they go into hibernation, don't get enough light, or aren't feeling well in general which can be caused by a great deal of many things.

WHS can only be diagnosed after death, by necropsy. 

I agree, your heating setup sounds inadequate. What kind of heater do you have? Spot heating can cause hibernation, so you want the entire cage to be heated, not just a spot under his sleeping area. Especially if it is that hot. 
Overhead heat (by a ceramic heat emitter) is also preferred. 
The fact that he's more wobbly just after waking him up sounds more like it might be hibernation-related, esp. considering the way he's sitting (very still and looking "slow" as well). It certainly isn't fear.


----------



## Zerbe2cute

I've read through the posts on cage heating and lighting--lots of opinions. 
W
If going with a ceramic heater, any brand recommendations?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie

I use a Fluker's 10 inch dome with a Zilla 100 watt CHE bulb. It is connected to a Reptitemp thermostat. I have a ZooMed digital thermometer too. Everything works great!


----------



## Zerbe2cute

I set a thermostat just in the open cage area for the "overall" temp. It was around 74-76 during the day today. I've moved his cage and also set up a light on a timer for 14 hrs of light. I did get a ceramic heat lamp (no light) that I will get set up tomorrow. I need a pole to hang it over the cage. 
From what I've read here, good temps are around 75 degrees. Since I live in Arizona, it's not usually too cold here and if it is, it doesn't last for more than a day or two. It's been 75 in the house or warmer. 
Going to see how this works for him and will get a vet apt scheduled as well. 
Thanks so much for all of your help, thoughts, and suggestions on the matter!


----------

